# Dabbling with above ground sprinklers



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks to @Babameca for putting me on to the idea rather than saving my pennies for an in-ground install.

At first I wasn't sure but I like the idea that I can start small and gradually expand the system if I'm happy with it. I also like that I if I decide to bury it I can (I think?) re-use everything except maybe the hose.

I'm thinking I'll buy a few units to play with and see if I like the setup. I was hoping I could run a few things by those of you with experience? My lot is 50ft x 150ft, image below (ignore the squares with numbers, that's my manual watering zones):



I haven't found a great source for the spikes yet, Amazon is kind of expensive. Anyone know of a better (ships to/within Canada) source? https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00004S24W/ref=dp_cerb_1

Everyone seems to really like the Hunter MP rotator products. I found a fairly affordable Canadian source:

https://www.irrigationdirect.ca/MP3000-90-Hunter-MP-Rotator-22-30-ft.-radius-90-210-Degrees.html

https://www.irrigationdirect.ca/PROS04PRS40CV-Hunter-PROS-04-4-Spray-Body-PRS-40-PSI.html

Do I need some kind of fitting to connect the spike to the spray body? What are the specs on that?

I guess it probably depends on my water pressure, but assuming mine is average any idea how many I can likely put on one zone without losing coverage? Hopefully at least 3 or 4, or else I'll need a lot of zones.

Controlling the zones I can figure out. I run Homeassistant and can get it to trigger Orbit solenoid valves.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@davegravy I am glad I can share experience.
I bought my Melnor (spike is glued on, so they brake sometimes) for 12.99CAN! It looks like they got popular and kept on rising on Amazon. The last replacement I got was already 19$ and now it is insane.
Second option is the Rainbird, Same style, but this time the sprinkler is screwed in on a spike.
They both are NOT pop up type, so no you cant burry them. If you want to have this option, buy spikes only separately and choose the sprinkler head of your taste. This is mor $$ upfront, but then you can easily replace and nozzles, whole heads for much cheaper.
You can run 3 of those max on same line (you have to test). I have 1 zone with 4 but the pressure drop works in my favour because they cover a stripe 80feet long and x10 feet.
I don't run head-to-head coverage! Impossible with this set up. No issues with slight modification. The Melnors don't shoot a foot around them. I modified the nozzle by slicing the bottom end of the hole very slightly. Now they put a fine mist right close to the body.
Tell me the linear size of the back yard and I will measure tomorrow the distance between mine, so you can order some.
The best will be to run your line along the fence on both sides. On one side you may have to run a second hose to cover the back end.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Babameca said:


> Tell me the linear size of the back yard and I will measure tomorrow the distance between mine, so you can order some.
> The best will be to run your line along the fence on both sides. On one side you may have to run a second hose to cover the back end.


It's 70ft from the back wall of the house to the rear hedge. The lot's 50ft, so if they're placed along the fences they'll need to do 25ft each to meet in the middle - reasonable?

I only have a single spigot behind the garage (where the number 6 is shown), so it'd be a long run along the back of the house and then down the fence line.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@davegravy Here:
https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/Home-Plus-58034A-Zinc-Flow-Thru-Spike-Base-pack-of-15/PRD64NZSFLTPPQH
to go from 1/2 to 3/4:
https://www.amazon.ca/Orbit-Underground-37217-Extension-Adapter/dp/B000LNWN4W/ref=sr_1_9?dchild=1&keywords=1%2F2+orbit+sprinkler+heads&qid=1591155897&sr=8-9
I guess you can found those in Home depot
https://www.amazon.ca/Orbit-55662-Professional-Adjustable-Sprinkler/dp/B001SN81CC/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=1%2F2+orbit+sprinkler+heads&qid=1591156468&sr=8-2
If this is true, you maybe be able to do head to head. Installing smaller nozzles (included) will help keep the pressure up.
Then for tight areas and cheap:
https://www.amazon.ca/Rain-Bird-22SAH-Rotary-Pattern/dp/B000VHAADY/ref=sr_1_14?dchild=1&keywords=1%2F2+sprinkler+heads&qid=1591156566&sr=8-14


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Ideally, you want them to spray all the way to the next sprinkler. The in-ground won't water evenly without the head to head coverage. If you set them to spray half way to the next head, you will have dry areas right next to the sprinkler. Hunter and Rainbird standard rotators (PGP and MP5000) will throw 50 feet. Even if you don't get that due to pressure/flow from hoses, the closer you are to head to head, the better your coverage will be.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ +1 head to head coverage. Check irrigationtutorials.com


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@bernstem @g-man I explained in a previous post of the OP how to get mist of water right below the head. It takes a utility knife and a bit of patience. At the garden hose pressure (we run much lower in CA) and the losses, it is quite often not realistic to get HTH coverage. I can show pics and explain more to anyone running to this dilemma.


----------



## gatorguy (Mar 13, 2020)

I put together an above ground system for one of my clients after a reno this spring. As Babemeca gave links for...same deal. A zinc sprinkler spike, with a 3/4" to 3/4" close riser, then that screws into the Rainbird 5004 rotors that I use at that location. Most pop up sprays have a 1/2" female inlet I believe so youd use the adaptor that's linked above.

Once you figure out exaclty where they go you can get bulk hose or good deal on premade hose lengths and chop em up and put new ends on ***with theproper sized clamps*** and you have a really clean system. I have three of the 5004s on that system and as it is they away past each head a few feet, so great coverage. Keep in mind a spray normally sucks more GPM I believe, but for new seeding projects they are way nicer.

Good luck.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

bernstem said:


> Ideally, you want them to spray all the way to the next sprinkler. The in-ground won't water evenly without the head to head coverage. If you set them to spray half way to the next head, you will have dry areas right next to the sprinkler. Hunter and Rainbird standard rotators (PGP and MP5000) will throw 50 feet. Even if you don't get that due to pressure/flow from hoses, the closer you are to head to head, the better your coverage will be.


What is this MP5000 you speak of? I have never seen that model. I thought max was the 3500, which maxes out at 35ft. I Would love to find one with a little more throw.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

My two cents on this install would be to purchase items assuming you will be burying them at some point. I have a big box of decommissioned sprinklers and hoses in my garage that I spent hundreds on, only to realize what I really wanted was a permanent install. I ended up with a semi inground install consisting of 6 zones on my 6500 sqft. I run the poly hose above grade where I can through mulch beds, and trenched where the sprinklers are buried or I need to go across the lawn. Initially I ran it off the hose bib, but eventually bought a controller and built a manifold. I used MP rotators on the PS40 bodies. If you are anything like me and know you will never be satisfied looking at hoses everywhere.... just get the real stuff the first time. You can still to it piecemeal to lessen the cash outlay.


----------

